# Full topknots?



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are my most recent photos.

















Nova is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Ooooh I love it! I want Nova to look like Darby in that second picture. Too cute! Do you find it difficult to maintain?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd love to see that too in an adult poodle! I love the look of the puppies , and would love to see some adults with the same look.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Not difficult to maintain, just a lot to maintain. I am always saying "I'm gonna cut it!!!!" But I'm too scared to. She's a pup so I've never trimmed it. It's always in her face so I am constantly fixing it. Every time I fix it I cringe because I can feel the hair breaking.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know that I would let it be quite as long as Darby's. I don't have any problem keeping it combed and Nova is not too hard to keep clean and tidy. But I still don't know if I want to tackle it lol!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I looooove the freckles you get on parti dogs, any breed. When it's long, they're softened and sort of blended into the white, but when you clip it short, they really come out and pop. Same with brindles, the stripes become obvious with a short cut. Just remember, if you don't like it, it'll grow back!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

how do you keep the hair that long?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

*Indy's out of control topknot*

This was Indy a couple of days ago before I shaped her topknot. Doesn't her face kind of look like Nova's?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Had to do some digging. It's much easier to do with puppy hair.

















trimmed to right after
Still blended, but controlled


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

MamaTiff said:


>


This picture is precious.  Gorgeous poodle and happy kids!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Indiana said:


> This was Indy a couple of days ago before I shaped her topknot. Doesn't her face kind of look like Nova's?


It does! Nova has such a sweet face, as does your Indy.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos, I like the length in the second (trimmed) pic a lot. Nova has a pretty course coat. I wonder if she could pull this off.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley's TK is long and it wants to part and fall flat. Do I need to use a thinning sheer on it? Do your dogs do the same right after being fluffed for a photo. I can make hers go up long enough to get a picture... but soon after it falls. I still prefer it long, even parted and flat, over the icecream cone shaped look. It is fun to have dogs that you can change their looks at will.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's Leroy from his puppy days till now. Last photo I just took a couple of minutes ago. I want to grow his TK really huge. I really want to shave his face but letting that grow. To me, the fluffier his face gets, the dopier he looks lol.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> This picture is precious.  Gorgeous poodle and happy kids!


Thank you- this picture was such a huge ordeal. Darby took off, I was chasing her around the neighborhood and she would not come! I was screaming at her ( as calmly as I could of course!!!) and the boys were laughing at me. One of my boys had pneumonia so I wanted this to be as quick and easy as possible. I got Darby back into the yard and went to get my cats for the picture, and then one of them took off. My cats are hairless so they can't be in cold (I had them wrapped in blankets, or so the plan was). I put the two inside then chased after the third, then Darby started to chase him. Boys are still laughing at my hysterical crazyness. Ok, no cats in the picture! I sit the boys down, tell Darby to sit, and took 2 pictures, and viola! Everyone was looking straight and smiling! Such luck!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

No help on the topknot question but as for the Miami, you can always do it with a little longer coat on the body if you are worried about the freckles. I have gone as far as using a 3 3/4F blade and it still looks nice. Otherwise, shave it down, it is hair it grows back! LOL (Okay I have to remind myself of that every time I get ready to cut Sterling's hair)


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope I did this correctly. Her TK isn't perfect because I'm learning to do it myself. I much prefer a blended TK (kind of like a bichon).

https://picasaweb.google.com/106669866429291440806/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCKWoxYb9p_Clew#5599730288902584242

Lynn


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a few I have.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I love how full your TKs are! I hope I learn to groom better one of these days!


----------

